# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Українські народні пісні

## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5z6iDBn0oE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kVS2CLlEo8  http://video.i.ua/channel/221/60052/ (у виконанні групи «ВІА Гра») http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=18 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=04   *Підманула-підвела*. 
Ти казала в понеділок
Підем разом по барвінок,
Я прийшов, тебе нема,
Підманула-підвела.
Приспів.
Ти ж мене підманула,
Ти ж мене підвела,
Ти ж мене молодого
З ума-розуму звела. 
Ти казала у вівторок
Поцілуєш разів сорок,
Я прийшов, тебе нема,
Підманула-підвела. 
Приспів.
Ти ж мене підманула,
Ти ж мене підвела,
Ти ж мене молодого
З ума-розуму звела. 
Ти казала у середу
Підем разом по череду,
Я прийшов, тебе нема,
Підманула-підвела. 
Приспів.
Ти ж мене підманула,
Ти ж мене підвела,
Ти ж мене молодого
З ума-розуму звела. 
Ти казала у четвер
Підем разом на концерт,
Я прийшов, тебе нема,
Підманула-підвела. 
Приспів.
Ти ж мене підманула,
Ти ж мене підвела,
Ти ж мене молодого
З ума-розуму звела. 
Ти казала у п'ятницю
Підем ми на вечорниці, (на криницю)
Я прийшов, тебе нема,
Підманула-підвела. 
Приспів.
Ти ж мене підманула,
Ти ж мене підвела,
Ти ж мене молодого
З ума-розуму звела. 
Ти казала у суботу
Підем разом на роботу,
Я прийшов, тебе нема,
Підманула-підвела. 
Приспів.
Ти ж мене підманула,
Ти ж мене підвела,
Ти ж мене молодого
З ума-розуму звела.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=12 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=13 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-uO6WqiChU http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqd5p9eLhZA   *Розпрягайте, хлопці, коней* 
Та лягайте спочивать,  
А я піду в сад зелений,
В сад криниченьку копать.   
Приспів:
Маруся,
Раз, два, три, калина
Чорнявая дівчина
В саду ягоди рвала. 
Копав, копав криниченьку
У вишневому (зеленому) саду   
Чи не вийде дівчинонька
Рано-вранці по воду. 
Приспів. 
Вийшла, вийшла дівчинонька, 
В сад вишневий воду  (Рано-вранцi) брать,   
А за нею козаченько
Веде коня напувать. 
Приспів. 
Просив, просив відеречко -
Вона йому не дала,  
Дарив, дарив з руки перстень - (з рук колечко)
Вона його не взяла.   
Приспів. 
3наю, знаю, дівчинонько,
Чим я тебе розгнівив -   (огорчив)
Що я вчора ізвечора 
Кращу тебе полюбив. 
Приспів. 
Вона ростом невеличка, 
Ще й літами молода,   (годами)
Руса коса до пояса, 
В косі лєнта голуба.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7127PeSpJc http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=09   *Несе Галя воду...*  
Несе Галя воду,
Коромисло гнеться, 
А за нею Іванко, 
Як барвінок в'ється. 
Галю ж моя, Галю 
Дай води напиться, 
Ти ж така хороша, 
Дай хоч подивиться.  
Вода у ставочку, (у криницi) 
Піди та й напийся, 
Як буду в садочку, 
Прийди, подивися.  
Прийшов у садочок, 
Зозуля кувала. 
Ой, ти ж мене, Галю, 
Та й не шанувала.  
Стелися барвінку, 
Буду поливати. 
Вернися, Іванку, 
Буду шанувати! 
Скiльки не стелився
Ти не поливала
Скiльки не вертався
Ти не шанувала. 
Несе Галя воду, 
Коромисло гнеться, 
А за нею Іванко, 
Як барвінок в'ється.

----------


## Lampada

Евгений Дятлов   http://www.eugeny-dyatlov.spb.ru/audio/cd-2004-12.mp3 *Пироги*
--------------------------------------  http://www.eugeny-dyatlov.spb.ru/audio/cd-2004-11.mp3 *Гей, Iване*
---------------------------------------  http://www.eugeny-dyatlov.spb.ru/audio/cd-2004-10.mp3 *Несе Галя воду*
-----------------------------------------

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Евгений Дятлов

 I really liked his music, his website has also alot of more songs free to download!  http://www.eugeny-dyatlov.spb.ru/

----------


## Lampada

Два Юрка

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=07   *Стоїть дівча над бистрою водою*... 
  Стоїть дівча над бистрою водою
І так тихенько пісню гомонить:
"Бистра вода, візьми мене з собою
Бо я не можу більш на світі жить". 
Ти приходив до мене о півночі
Саме тоді коли я міцно сплю
І цілував заплаканії очі
І говорив не плач мила візьму. 
Скажи нащо тебе я полюбила
Скажи нащо повірила тобі
Якби не ти, сумна я б не ходила
І день і ніч не плакала б в журбі. 
Без тебе я як цвіт без сонця в'яну,
Без тебе ох! як тяжко в світі жить
Скажи о де я чарів цих дістану, 
Щоби тебе забуть і розлюбить. 
Стоїть дівча над бистрою водою
І так жалібно пісню гомонить:
"Бистра вода, візьми мене з собою.
Бо я не можу більш на світі жить".

----------


## BabaYaga

While we're at it, would anyone like to translate this one for me?  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=12  *Їхав козак за Дунай* _Семен КЛИМОВСЬКИЙ 
(народний варіант)_  
Їхав козак за Дунай,
Сказав: — Дівчино, прощай!
Ти, конику вороненький,
Неси да гуляй. 
Постій, постій, козаче,
Твоя дівчина плаче;
З ким ти мене покидаєш — 
Тільки подумай! 
— Білих ручок не ламай,
Ясних очок не стирай,
Мене з війни зо славою
К собі дожидай. 
— Не хочу я нічого,
Тільки тебе одного,
Ти будь здоров, мій миленький,
А все пропадай! 
Свиснув козак на коня
— Зоставайся, молода!
Я приїду, як не згину,
Через три года. 
Тебе ж, мила, не забуду,
Поки жив на світі буду.
Коли умру на війні — 
Поплач обо мні!

----------


## gRomoZeka

Даже не знаю, нужно ли переводить. Почти по-русски написано. =)  _Їхав козак за Дунай, 
Сказав: — Дівчино, прощай! 
Ти, конику вороненький, 
Неси да гуляй._  
Ехал казак за Дунай,
Сказал: - Девонька (= девушка), прощай!
Ты, конёк вороной,
неси да гуляй.  _Постій, постій, козаче, 
Твоя дівчина плаче; 
З ким ти мене покидаєш — 
Тільки подумай!_  
Постой, постой, казак,
Твоя девушка плачет;
С кем ты меня оставляешь - 
Только подумай!  _— Білих ручок не ламай, 
Ясних очок не стирай, 
Мене з війни зо славою 
К собі дожидай._  
- Белых ручек не ломай,
Ясных глазок не стирай (= вытирай),
Меня с войны со славой
К себе ожидай (= жди).  _— Не хочу я нічого, 
Тільки тебе одного, 
Ти будь здоров, мій миленький, 
А все пропадай!_  
- Не хочу я ничего,
Только тебя одного, 
Ты будь здоров, мой миленький,
А все (остальное) - пропадай!  _Свиснув козак на коня 
— Зоставайся, молода! 
Я приїду, як не згину, 
Через три года._  
Вскочил казак на коня,
- Оставайся, молодая!
Я приеду, если не погибну,
Через три года.  _Тебе ж, мила, не забуду, 
Поки жив на світі буду. 
Коли умру на війні — 
Поплач обо мні!_ 
Тебя же, милая, не забуду,
Пока жив на свете буду.
Если умру на войне - 
Поплачь обо мне!

----------


## BabaYaga

> Даже не знаю, нужно ли переводить.

 Well, probably not, if you're good at Russian. Which I'm not.   ::   
Thanks, gRomoZeka - at least now I can get out my dictonary and try to translate it myself.  ::

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDEdeHws6u0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aR1NHl_7dQ http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=06   *Била мене мати...* 
Била мене мати
Березовим прутом,
Щоби я не стояла,
З молодим рекрутом. 
А я собi стояла,
Аж кури запiли,
На дверi воду лляла,
Щоби не рипiли. 
На дверi воду лляла,
На пальцях ходила,
Щоб мати не почула,
Щоби не сварила. 
А мати не спала,
Та все чисто чула,
На мене не сварила,
Сама такая була.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02   *Чом ти не прийшов?* 
  Чом ти не прийшов, як місяць зійшов?
Я тебе чекала.
 Чи коня не мав, чи стежки не знав,   
Мати не пускала?                    
І коня я мав, і стежку я знав,
І мати  пускала –
Найменша сестра, бодай  не зросла,    
Сідельце сховала.                      
А старша сестра сідельце знайшла,
Коня осідлала –
"Поїдь, братику, до дівчиноньки,      
Що тебе чекала"                        
Тече річенька, невеличенька,
Схочу перескочу,
Віддайте мене, моя матінко,           |
За кого я схочу.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=05  *Гиля, гиля, сірі гуси,* 
Не колотіть води. 
Посватали люди дівку, 
Плаче козак молодий.  
— Не плач, не плач, козаченьку, 
Не плач, серце, не журись, 
Як я сяду на посаді, 
Прийди, серце, подивись.  
— Ой не хочу, дівчинонько, 
На твій посад дивитись, 
Лучче піду в синє море, 
В бистру річку топитись.  
— Не топися, козаченьку, 
Не топися, молодий, 
Кажуть люди, сама знаю, 
Що ти мене не любив.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=08        *Місяць на небі, зіроньки сяють,* 
Тихо по морю човен пливе. 
В човні дівчина пісню співає, 
А козак чує - серденько мре.  
Пісня та мила, пісня та люба, 
Все про кохання, все про любов 
Як ми любились та й розійшлися, 
Тепер зійшлися навіки знов.  
Ой очі, очі, очі дівочі, 
Темні, як нічка, ясні, як день! 
Ви ж мені, очі, вік вкоротили, 
Де ж ви навчились зводить людей?

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iH0FwcNWHzY  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=09   *Ой чорна, я си чорна,* 
Чорнява, як циганка, 
Щем си полюбила 
Щем си полюбила, 
Чорнявого Iванка.  
Iванка, та й Iванка, 
Iванка, та й не дурня, 
Як бим го не збудила, 
Як бим го не збудила, 
То спав би до полудня. 
Iванка, та й Iванка, 
Сорочка вишиванка, 
Високий та стрункий, 
Високий та стрункий,
Ще й на бородi ямка. 
Марусю, ти Марусю! 
Люблю я твою вроду, 
Люблю дивитися, 
Люблю дивитися, 
Як ти iдеш по воду.  
Як ти iдеш по воду, 
Як ти iдеш з водою, 
Люблю дивитися, 
Люблю дивитися,
Марусю, за тобою.  
У лiсi два дубочки, 
Обидва зелененькi,
Ми такi парованi
Ми такi парованi, 
Обоє чорнявенькi.  
Ой пiду я до лiсу, 
Та й дубом поколишу, 
Я звiдси не поïду, 
Я звiдси не поïду,
Кохання не залишу.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=06  *Ой у полi криниченька,* 
Там холодна водиченька.  
Ой там Роман воли пасе, 
Катерина воду несе.  
Ой став Роман жартувати, 
З вiдер воду виливати.  
Ой Романе, Романочку, 
Не лий воду на сорочку.  
Бо не рiдну неньку маю, 
Буде бити, добре знаю.  
Буде бити, ще й лаяти, 
Ще й Романом докоряти.  
Де ж ти, доню, барилася, 
Вже й вечеря зварилася.  
Налетiли гуси з броду, 
Сколотили в ставi воду.  
А я стала, постояла,
Доки вода устоялась.  
Брешеш, доню, не стояла, 
Ти з Романом розмовляла.  
Щиру правду признаюся, 
Що з Романом кохаюся.  
Роман чорний, я бiлява, 
Поберемось - буде пара.  
Буде пара, ще й парочка,
Ще й маленька Наталочка.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=10  *А мій милий вареничків хоче* 
А мій милий вареничків хоче,
А мій милий вареничків хоче:
«Навари, милая, навари, милая,
Навари, у-ха-ха, моя чорнобривая». 
«Та дров же немає, милий мій миленький,
Та дров же немає, голуб мій сизенький».
«Нарубай, милая, нарубай, милая,
Нарубай, у-ха-ха, моя чорнобривая». 
«Та сил вже немає, милий мій миленький,
Та сил вже немає, голуб мій сизенький».
«Помирай, милая, помирай, милая,
Помирай, у-ха-ха, моя чорнобривая». 
«А з ким будеш доживати, милий мій миленький,
А з ким будеш доживати, голуб мій сизенький?»
«Із кумой, милая, із кумой, милая,
Із кумой, у-ха-ха, моя чорнобривая». 
«Та пішли вже додому, милий мій миленький,
Вареничків наварю, голуб мій сизенький».
«Не балуй, милая, не балуй, милая,
Не балуй, у-ха-ха, моя чорнобривая». 
Останні два рядки кожного куплета — двічі.  *Zaya*:
Я пам’ятаю дещо інший варіант, «_Ой_ мій милий вареничків хоче», там було більше куплетів, а в кінці чоловічий голос співав: «Із тобой, милая», — але запис, на жаль, знайти не змогла.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02 - Дмитро Гнатюк http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=11  *Нiч яка мiсячна, зоряна, ясная*, 
Видно, хоч голки збирай. 
Вийди, коханая, працею зморена, 
Хоч на хвилиночку в гай!  
Сядем у купочцi тут пiд калиною, 
I над панами я пан! 
Глянь, моя рибонько, - срiбною хвилею 
Стелеться в полi туман.  
Ти не лякайся, що нiженьки бiлiï
Змочиш в холодну росу: 
Я тебе, вiрная, аж до хатиноньки 
Сам на руках однесу.  
Ти не лякайся, що змерзнеш, лебедонько, 
Тепло - нi вiтру, нi хмар... 
Я пригорну тебе до свого серденька, 
А воно палке, як жар.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=15  *Гей, наливайте повнii чари,* 
Щоб через вiнця лилося, 
Щоб наша доля нас не цуралась, 
Щоб краще в свiтi жилося. 
Вдармо ж об землю лихом, журбою, 
Щоб стало всiм веселiше, 
Вип’єм за щастя, вип’єм за долю, 
Вип’єм за все, що милiше. 
Пиймо ж, панове, пиймо братове, 
Пиймо, ще поки нам п’ється, 
Поки недоля нас не спiткала, 
Поки ще лихо смiється.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=06   Iван Козловський
44236  *"Ой дiвчино, шумить гай,* 
Кого любиш, - забувай, забувай! 
Ой дiвчино, шумить гай, 
Кого любиш, - забувай!"  
"Нехай шумить ще й гуде, 
Кого люблю, - мiй буде, мiй буде! 
Нехай шумить ще й гуде, 
Кого люблю, - мiй буде!"  
"Ой дiвчино, серце моє, 
Чи пiдеш ти за мене, за мене? 
Ой дiвчино, серце моє, 
Чи ти пiдеш за мене?"  
"Не пiду я за тебе, - 
Нема хати у тебе, у тебе. 
Не пiду я за тебе, - 
Нема хати у тебе".  
"Пiдем, серце, в чужую, 
Поки свою збудую, збудую. 
Пiдем, серце, в чужую, 
Поки свою збудую".  
"Постав хату з лободи, 
А в чужую не веди, не веди. 
Постав хату з лободи, 
А в чужую не веди!"  
"Чужа хата такая, 
Як свекруха лихая, лихая.
Чужа хата такая, 
Як свекруха лихая.  
Хоч не лає, так бурчить, 
А все ж вона не мовчить, не мовчить. 
Хоч не лає, так бурчить, 
А все ж вона не мовчить".

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=12  - Iван Козловський      *Повій, вітре, на Вкраїну,*
Де покинув я дівчину,
Де покинув карі очі, -
Повій, вітре, опівночі. 
Між горами там долина,
В тій долині є хатина,
В тій хатині дівчинонька,
Дівчинонька-голубонька. 
Повій, вітре, до схід сонця,
До схід сонця, край віконця,
Край віконця постіль біла,
Постіль біла, дівка мила. 
Повій, вітре, 
тишком-нишком
Над рум’яним, білим личком,
Над тим личком нахилися,
Чи спить мила - подивися. 
Чи спить мила, чи збудилась,
Спитай її, з ким любилась,
З ким любилась і кохалась
І любити присягалась. 
Як заб’ється їй серденько,
Як зітхне вона тяженько,
Як заплачуть карі очі, -
Вертай, вітре, опівночі! 
А якщо мене забула
І другого пригорнула,
То розвійся край долини,
Не вертайся з України!.. 
Вітер віє, вітер віє,
Серце тужить, серце мліє,
Вітер віє, не вертає,
Серце з жалю завмирає.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02 Iван Козловський 
Сонце низенько,
   Вечiр близенько,
   Спiшу до тебе,
   Лечу до тебе,
   Моє серденько! 
      Ой, як я прийду,
   Тебе не застану,
   Згорну я рученьки
   Згорну я бiленькi
   Та й нежив я стану...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02  -  Анатолий Руденко   *І з сиром пироги* 
Служив козак у війську, 
Мав років двадцять три. 
Любив козак дівчину 
І з сиром пироги.  
Ой чули, чули, чули, 
Ой чули, чули ви — 
Любив козак дівчину 
І з сиром пироги.  
"Дівча моє хороше, 
Чи знаєш мої сни — 
Що я тебе кохаю 
І з сиром пироги.  
Ой чула, чула, чула, 
Ой чула, чула ти — 
Що я тебе кохаю 
І з сиром пироги".  
Дівчина, як почула 
Козацькі мрії-сни, 
Відразу запросила 
На свіжі пироги.  
Ой чули, чули, чули, 
Ой чули, чули ви — 
Відразу запросила 
На свіжі пироги.  
І як було діждатись 
Щасливої пори, 
Дівча його цілує, 
А він їсть пироги.  
Ой чули, чули, чули, 
Ой чули, чули ви — 
Дівча його цілує, 
А він їсть пироги.  
І десь тут із-за лісу 
Взялися вороги, 
Козак із переляку 
Сховався в бур'яни.  
Ой чули, чули, чули, 
Ой чули, чули ви — 
Козак із переляку 
Сховався в бур'яни.  
А то були мисливці, 
Ніяки вороги — 
Взяли собі дівчину 
І з сиром пироги.  
Ой чули, чули, чули, 
Ой чули, чули ви — 
Взяли собі дівчину 
І з сиром пироги.  
Козак гірко заплакав: 
"Ви тяжкі вороги, 
Візьміть собі дівчину, 
Віддайте пироги!  
Ой чули, чули, чули, 
Ой чули, чули ви — 
Візьміть собі дівчину, 
Віддайте пироги!"

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=13  *﻿Тече вода каламутна* 
Тече вода каламутна, 
Моя мила чогось смутна. 
Я не смутна, лем сердита, 
Бо звечора батьком бита. 
Я не смутна, лем сердита, 
Бо звечора батьком бита. 
Била мене мамка зночі, 
За Йванкові карі очі. 
Ще й казала буде бити, 
Щоби Йванка не любити. 
Ще й казала буде бити, 
Щоби Йванка не любити.  
А я Йванка так любую, 
Де зустріну — там цілую. 
Ой, Іванку, серце ж моє, 
Де є такі як ми двоє. 
﻿Тече вода каламутна. 
Тече вода каламутна, 
Моя мила чогось смутна. 
Я не смутна, лем сердита, 
Бо звечора батьком бита. 
Я не смутна, лем сердита, 
Бо звечора батьком бита. 
Била мене мамка зночі, 
За Йванкові карі очі. 
Ще й казала буде бити, 
Щоби Йванка не любити. 
Ще й казала буде бити, 
Щоби Йванка не любити.  
А я Йванка так любую, 
Де зустріну — там цілую. 
Ой, Іванку, серце ж моє, 
Де є такі як ми двоє. 
Ой, Іванку, серце ж моє, 
Де є такі як ми двоє. 
Мамко моя зроб ми дащо, 
За Іванком дуже тяжко. 
Мені мати ворожила, 
Взяла тичку та й набила. 
Мені мати ворожила, 
Взяла тичку та й набила.  
Тобі було добре мати, 
Між своїми вибирати. 
Ти любила мого нянька, 
Я люблю чужого Йванка. 
Ти любила мого нянька, 
Я люблю чужого Йванка. 
Мамко моя солоденька, 
І ти була молоденька. 
Ти ходила так за няньком, 
Як я тепер за Іванком. 
Ти ходила так за няньком, 
Як я тепер за Іванком.  
Ой, якби ми в’єдно жили, 
Нам би люди завиділи. 
Бо ми такі паровані, 
Як горнята мальовані. 
Бо ми такі паровані, 
Як горнята мальовані. 
Тече вода коло села, 
А дівчина вже весела. 
Любилися, кохалися, 
Через рочок побралися. 
Любилися, кохалися, 
Через рочок побралися.

----------


## Lampada

Червона ружа ще не зів'яла -- Етно гори 66    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRiC0iGNpBs

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=12 *Виконує: Дмитро Гнатюк*  *Їхав козак за Дунай*
Слова: С. Климовський 
   Їхав козак за Дунай, сказав: "Дівчино, прощай!
Ти, конику вороненький, неси та гуляй!"
Постій, постій, мій козаче, твоя дівчина плаче,
На кого ж ти покидаєш - тільки подумай. 
Приспів:
Лучше було б, лучше було б не ходить,
Лучше було б, лучше було б не любить,
Лучше було б, лучше було б та й не знать,
Чим тепер, чим тепер забувать. 
Вийшла, руки заломавши і тяженько заплакавши:
 "Як ти мене покидаєш – тільки подумай!"
"Білих ручок не ламай, ясних очок не стирай;
Мене з війни із славою к собі дожидай". 
Приспів. 
"Не хочу я нічого, тільки тебе одного;
Ти будь здоров, мій миленький, а все пропадай".
Свиснув козак на коня: "Оставайся здорова!
Як не згину, то вернуся через три года!" 
Приспів. 
Їхав козак за Дунай, сказав: "Дівчино, прощай!
Ти, конику вороненький, скачи та гуляй!" 
Приспів. (2)

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01 
Виконує: *Дмитро Гнатюк*  *Ніч яка Господи, місячна, зоряна*
(Ніч яка місячна)
Слова: Михайло Старицький
Музика: народна 
Ніч яка Господи, місячна зоряна,*
Видно, хоч голки збирай,
Вийди, коханая, працею зморена, |
Хоч на хвилиноньку в гай! | 
Сядем укупочці тут під калиною,
І над панами я пан!
Глянь, моя рибонько, - срібною хвилею |
Стелиться в полі туман. | (2) 
Гай чарiвний, нiби променем всипаний,
Чи загадався, чи спить:
Ген на стрункiй та високiй осичинi |
Листя пестливо тремтить. | (2) 
Небо глибоке засіяне зорями, —
Що то за Божа краса!
Перлами ясними попід тополями |
Грає краплиста роса. | (2) 
Ти не лякайся, що ніженьки босії**
Вмочиш в холодну росу:
Я тебе, вірная, аж до хатиноньки |
Сам на руках однесу. | (2) 
Ти не лякайся, що змерзнеш, лебедонько,
Тепло - ні вітру, ні хмар...
Я пригорну тебе до свого серденька, |
А воно палке, як жар. | (2) 
Ти не лякайся, що можуть підслухати
Тиху розмову твою,
Нічка поклала всіх, соном окутала, |
Ані шелесне в гаю. | (2) 
Сплять вороги твої знуджені працею,
Нас не сполоха їх сміх.
Чи ж нам обкраденим долею нашею |
Й хвиля кохання за гріх? | (2)
____________________________________________
Відміни (народний варіант):
* Ніч яка місячна, ясная, зоряна 
** Ти не лякайся, що ніженьки білії

----------


## Zaya

Скоро будуть перенесені сюди. (: 
Пізніше: народні пісні виділені в окрему тему, але в багатьох текстах помилки ще не виправлені, тому читати їх можна хіба що на свій страх и ризик. )

----------


## Оля

О, добре.   ::  Чекаємо з нетерпінням.   ::

----------


## Lampada

> О, добре.   Чекаємо з нетерпінням.

 Що за нетерплячка?    ::

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9R8Ax8bb2Jo - Мила Эдельман  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFmMOtF5jzk - Н. Безкоровайна   *Ой не світи, місяченьку...* 
Ой не світи, місяченьку,
Не світи нікому,
Тільки світи миленькому,
Як iде додому!
Як iде додому! 
Світи йому ранесенько,
Тай розганяй хмари,
А як же він іншу має,
То й зайди за хмари!  
Світив місяць, світив ясний,
Та й зайшов за хмару,
А я, бідна, гірко плачу — 
Зрадив мене милий.  
Або ж мене вірно люби,
Або ж навік лиши,
Або ж мої чорні брови,
На папері спиши.  
"Писав же я чотирі дні
І чотирі ночі,
Та не можу ісписати
Твої карі очі". 
"Писав же ти на папері,
Пиши на китайці,
Не змалюєш та звечора,
То я умру вранці".

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7joN8q-bo8   *Марiчка* 
Музыка: обр. В. Бойко 
Исп.: группа Гуляй поле  
Ой, чiчерi, чiчерi, чiчерi, чiчерi
Ой, чiчерi, чiчерi, чiчерi, чiчерi
Ой, Марiчко, чiчерi, чiчерi, чiчерi
Розчеши ме кучерi, кучерi, кучерi
Розчеши ме кучерi, кучерi, кучерi 
Я би тобi чесала, чесала, чесала
Як би мати не знала, не знала, не знала
Як би мати не знала, не знала, не знала. 
Ой, Марiчко, Марiчко, люблю тя, люблю тя
Куплю тобi когутя, когутя, когутя
Куплю тобi когутя, когутя, когутя. 
Як же менi тебе любити, любити
Мене ж буде мати ганъбити, ганъбити
Мене ж буде мати ганъбити, ганъбити. 
Ой, Марiчко, тебе я чекаю, чекаю,
Що без тебе робити не знаю, не знаю
Що без тебе робити не знаю, не знаю. 
Як же менi до тебе ходити, ходити,
Казав батько буде мене бити не жалiти
Казав батько буде мене бити не жалiти. 
Ой, Марiчко, Марiчко, з горя я напьюся
Iз-за тебе Марiчко втоплюся, втоплюся
Iз-за тебе Марiчко втоплюся, втоплюся. 
Ой, Марiчко, чiчерi, чiчерi, чiчерi
Розчесала Марiчко кучерi, кучерi, кучерi
Розчесала Марiчко кучерi, кучерi, кучерi.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5eakhK-FDE  _Виконує Тріо бандуристок українського радіо. Алла Шутько, Світлана Петрова, Антоніна Мамченко_.   *Цвіте терен* 
Цвіте терен, цвіте терен,
    А цвіт опадає.
Хто в любові не знається -    
Той горя не знає.              
А я молода дівчина
Та й горя зазнала:
Вечероньки не доїла,          
Нічки не доспала.              
Візьму я собі кріселечко,
Сяду край віконця.
Іще очі не дрімали,           
А вже сходить сонце.           
Ой дрімайте, не дрімайте,
Не будете спати.
Десь поїхав мій миленький     
Іншої шукати.                  
Цвіте терен, цвіте терен,
А цвіт опадає.
Хто в любові не знається -    
Той горя не знає.

----------


## Zaya

«Ти до мене, ти до мене не ходи» у виконанні Євгенії Мірошниченко*: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7V1n...eature=related 
У виконанні гурту «Русичі»: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgCY5...eature=related
Запис було зроблено на фестивалі, тож якість не дуже (але є ще аудіо на MySpace, там набагато краще чути).  *Ти до мене, ти до мене не ходи* 
— Ти до мене, ти до мене не ходи,
Куций, коротенький,
Бо до мене, бо до мене ходить хлопець
Високий, тоненький.
— Понад сад-виноград,
А у саду грушка,
Вийди, вийди, вийди, вийди ти до мене,
Моя щебетушка.
Вийди, вийди, вийди, вийди ти до мене,
Моя щебетушка. 
— Ти до мене, ти до мене не ходи,
Не міси болота,
Я за тебе, я за тебе не піду,
Хоч би сь був зі злота.
— Чи ти, мила, така гарна,
Чи мені здається?
Через тебе, через тебе, моя мила,
Спання не береться.
Через тебе, через тебе, моя мила,
Спання не береться. 
— Ти до мене, ти до мене не ходи,
Не псуй собі ночі,
Я за тебе, я за тебе не піду,
Бо ми ся не хоче.
— Понад сад-виноград,
А у саду сливка,
Вийди, вийди, вийди, вийди ти до мене,
Моя чорнобривка!
Вийди, вийди, вийди, вийди ти до мене,
Моя чорнобривка! 
— Ти до мене, ти до мене не ходи,
Не псуй собі ночі,
Я за тебе, я за тебе не піду,
Бо мати не хоче.
Перестань, перестань
До мене ходити:
Є у мене, є у мене гарний хлопець,
Буде ня любити.
Є у мене, є у мене гарний хлопець,
Буде ня любити. 
*Євгенія Мірошниченко (1931—2009 рр.) — відома оперна та концертно-камерна співачка (колоратурне сопрано). Ось тут, наприклад, можна послухати партію Розіни з «Севільського цирульника» Дж. Россіні у її виконанні: *Una voce poco fa*. http://www.umka.com.ua/ukr/singer/je...hnychenko.html

----------


## Ann

*Веселі музики - "Гуцулка Ксеня"*  Гуцулка Ксеня - Veseli muzyky / Веселі музики - YouTube 
Темна нічка гори вкрила,
Полонину всю залила,
Лише постать сніжно-біла,
Гуцул Ксеню в ній впізнав. 
Темна нічка гори вкрила,
Полонину всю залила,
Лише постать сніжно-біла,
Гуцул Ксеню в ній впізнав. 
Приспів:
Гуцулко Ксеню,
Я тобі на трембіті
Лиш одній в цілім світі
Розкажу про свій жаль.
Душа страждає,
Звук трембіти лунає
А що серце кохає,
Бо гаряче мов жар. 
Пролетіло жарке літо,
Гуцул іншу любить скрито,
А гуцулку синьооку
В ніч останню він прощав. 
Приспів:
Гуцулко Ксеню,
Я тобі на трембіті
Лиш одній в цілім світі
Розкажу про свій жаль.
Душа страждає,
Звук трембіти лунає
А що серце кохає,
Бо гаряче, бо гаряче,
Бо гаряче мов жар. 
Черемоша грали хвилі,
Сумували очі сині,
Лише вітер на соснині
Сумну пісню завивав. 
Приспів (2)

----------


## Ann

*"Перелаз"*  "Перелаз" - YouTube

----------


## Lampada

Published on Aug 28, 2012 by *class23elite * Ламара Чкония  
Ой у саду на вишеньці
Соловейко щебетав;
Під вишнею козаченько
Дівчиноньку улещав:
«Не йди, мила, за другого,
Пожди мене, молодого».
Дівчинонька гірко плаче,
Соловейко все те баче,
Та й щебече:
Тьох, тьох, тьох!.. (Тричі) 
«Чого ж тужиш, чого плачеш,
Серце розриваєш,
Чи вже ж мене, молодого,
Не вірно кохаєш?
Не плач, мила, я вернуся,
Тоді з тобой одружуся».
Дівчинонька гірко плаче,
Соловейко все те баче,
Та й щебече:
Тьох, тьох, тьох!.. (Тричі) 
Не вернувся козаченько,
Помер на чужині,
Поховали чужі люди,
В чужій домовині.
А дівчина, як зачула,
До вишеньки прилинула,
Тужить, в’яне, гірко плаче,
Соловейко все те баче,
Та й щебече:
Тьох, тьох, тьох!.. (Тричі)**

----------


## Lampada

Ніч яка місячна!         Cпівачка *Анна Рекер*

----------


## Lampada

Грузины поют народную песню "Реве та стогне Днепр широкий“

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/yyOXJK80MY8

----------


## E-learner

Ця пісня має більше одного куплета, який усі чули.  Ой, у лузі червона калина. 
Інше, дуже популярне виконання  ::   Український хлопчик співає "Ой у лузі червона калина"

----------


## E-learner

Розумію, що ця пісня до цієї теми не належить, але інша заблокована, так шо дзвиняйте  ::   Доброго вечора, ми з України!

----------

